# Brutal violencia en la liga mexicana de fútbol. 22 heridos y hay rumores de más de 17 muertos



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

Hilo completo 


 


Dicen que fue una emboscada entre sicarios que asistieron al partido


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (6 Mar 2022)

la que está liando la horda mindset madre mía, hay que parar esto con mas impuestos, tasemos las sillas


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

. 


Hay hasta alguna persona desaparecida


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

Este hilo es brutal, parecen animales


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Mar 2022)

Dejen que los chamacos se diviertan


----------



## asakopako (6 Mar 2022)

Pero qué mierda es esta que no hay ningún ruso implicado?

Baneese no más


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Renegato (6 Mar 2022)

Brutal, me recuerda a lo que pasó en la liga egipcia pero un poco más paco 74 Fallecidos en el partido de fútbol de liga egipcia | RTVE.es


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Brutal, me recuerda a lo que pasó en la liga egipcia pero un poco más paco 74 Fallecidos en el partido de fútbol de liga egipcia | RTVE.es





Madre mía 74 muertos. 


La que se ha liado en México es que ha sido bestial, de momento confirmados unos 27 muertos. Las imágenes son escalofriantes.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Mar 2022)

Nuestros hermanos.


----------



## aspid (6 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres y bla bla bla.


----------



## Knightfall (6 Mar 2022)

No tienen piedad la birgen


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 Mar 2022)

Hermanos cobrisos, se volvieron así porque les robamos el horo. 

Pero para ser mecsico faltan decapitasiones, desamembramientos y más charcos de sangre c0agulada.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Mar 2022)

Culpa de los conquistadores españoles, por supuesto.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Mar 2022)

No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?


----------



## sinosuke (6 Mar 2022)

Nimiedades......

Lo que realmente importa es que España debe pedir perdón!!!!!









.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Mar 2022)

Algo han avanzado, no se ve a ninguno arrancándole el corazón a los caídos para ofrecérselo a los dioses.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Son como los que roban las botas a los soldados muertos.


----------



## Knightfall (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Son salvajes hasta para eso los hijos de puta  suerte que no llevan cuchillos si no inundarian veteranos de videos de desmembramientos


----------



## superloki (6 Mar 2022)

Joder, y nos quejábamos de las peleas entre padres en partidos infantiles y juveniles...


----------



## Gorrión (6 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Son salvajes hasta para eso los hijos de puta  suerte que no llevan cuchillos si no inundarian veteranos de videos de desmembramientos



Pues tu te puedes ir preparando, que de esta gente te vas a tener que encargar, a parte de los moros.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Mar 2022)

Hernan Cortes, calienta que vuelves a hacer falta para civilizarlos


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (6 Mar 2022)

Algunos se extrañaban de que trump quisiese construir un puto muro de 20 metros

Si tengo yo un pais que hace frontera con mexico siembro de minas toda la puta frontera para que no pase uno vivo


----------



## Boba Fet II (6 Mar 2022)

Pero no olviden que segun los progres y las feminazis las razas no existen y todos somos iguales y seguramente esos hechos dramaticos se podrian revertir con charlas de genero,resiliencia y muchos abrazitos.


----------



## nedantes (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?




Propio de indios salvajes: como arrancarle la cabellera a la víctima o quedarse con sus botas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


>





El que tenga Twitter puede poner el hashtag del Querétaro VS Atlas, y ahí se lee como fue todo planeado. 
Al parecer, querían liarla de antemano, incluso tiene alguna historia con simbolismo detrás que da para hilo en conspiraciones. Como si se quisieran marcar un ritual sangriento. 
La iban a liar y en vez de contratar seguridad profesional, pusieron anuncios en RRSS para contratar gente que quisiera trabajar en seguridad, sin ser profesionales del gremio. Y así untaron a chavales a los que daban la orden de abrir puertas, vallas, etc. Cuando todo estaba despejado, empezó la carnicería. 
La policía no ha hecho una mierda, y se ven videos donde hay policías loteralme te quietos o hablando por teléfono, cuando está el suelo lleno de cadáveres.


----------



## Knightfall (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Todo esto es por un puto partido de fútbol o ya viene de atrás y/o hay más cosas




Hay más cosas, algunos son maras que trabajan para sicarios. Los mexicanos no creen que fuera espontáneo y solo por rivalidad futbolística.


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


>




Que fuerte, ya llevaban armas de todo tipo para liarse a matar.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Mar 2022)

Es normal están abandonando el cristianismo y el no matarás y eligiendo el indigenismo


Luego que si los malos eran los conquistadores


----------



## Knightfall (6 Mar 2022)

Aqui Wilson Alfredo Gutierres os explica lo sucedido


----------



## fachacine (6 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es normal están abandonando el cristianismo y el no matarás y eligiendo el indigenismo
> 
> 
> Luego que si los malos eran los conquistadores



Es exactamente todo lo contrario, esta violencia es típica de países con religiones como la cristiana donde prima "el perdón de los pecados"


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Mar 2022)

Huitzilopochtli esta complacido por las ofrendas. Regreso a las raíces, como le gusta al masonazo AMLO.


----------



## ischainyn (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



han debido de ser victimas de un delito de sustracción de ropa


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Mar 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Nuestros hermanos.



Echan de menos sus juegos ancestrales, se comentaba que jugaban a muerte y que los eJpañoles malos malísimos lo prohibieron 









El Pitz o Juego de Pelota Maya


En los alrededores del cerro El Manatí, ubicado en la cuenca del río Coatzacoalcos, Veracruz, los arqueólogos Ponciano Ortiz y Carme...




literaturaymundomaya.blogspot.com






Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El que tenga Twitter puede poner el hashtag del Querétaro VS Atlas, y ahí se lee como fue todo planeado.
> Al parecer, querían liarla de antemano, incluso tiene alguna historia con simbolismo detrás que da para hilo en conspiraciones. Como si se quisieran marcar un ritual sangriento.
> La iban a liar y en vez de contratar seguridad profesional, pusieron anuncios en RRSS para contratar gente que quisiera trabajar en seguridad, sin ser profesionales del gremio. Y así untaron a chavales a los que daban la orden de abrir puertas, vallas, etc. Cuando todo estaba despejado, empezó la carnicería.
> La policía no ha hecho una mierda, y se ven videos donde hay policías loteralme te quietos o hablando por teléfono, cuando está el suelo lleno de cadáveres.



Peaky blinders version azteca. O lo que hacian los gremios o como se llamaran romanos.
Pero luego es la raza y tal.

Por cierto, lo de arrancar la cabellera es 100% made in England.

El problema es el borreguismo generalizado.


----------



## iases (6 Mar 2022)

Que bonito es el fugbol


----------



## PORRON (6 Mar 2022)

DONDE ESTÁ EL PRESIDENTE DE MÉXICO?


----------



## Kurten (6 Mar 2022)

@Supremacía


----------



## Nua (6 Mar 2022)

No se de qué os extrañáis , en esos paises el futbol es como una religión .Recuerdo un libro fantástico del escritor polaco Kapuszinski titulado La guerra del futbol en el que cuenta la guerra entre Honduras y El Salvador en lucha por la clasificarse para la Copa del Mundo y es que como dijo el autor : *«en América Latina, la frontera entre el fútbol y la política es tan tenue que resulta casi imperceptible»*_._
No importó que hubiese 5000 policías mejicanos en el estadio porque el tema fue de tal calibre que alcanzó la categoría de de guerra real ; la paz no se produjo hasta pasados 10 años y la economía se resintió claramente


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> Algunos se extrañaban de que trump quisiese construir un puto muro de 20 metros
> 
> Si tengo yo un pais que hace frontera con mexico siembro de minas toda la puta frontera para que no pase uno vivo



Tenemos frontera con Marruecos y tampoco somos muy diligentes con el muro.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (6 Mar 2022)

*¡¡¡TRANKISSSSSS QUE LA CULPA SIEMPRE SERÁ DE LA BARBARIE DE LOS CONQUISTADORES ESPAÑOLES!!!*

Ahora entiendo el porqué Cortés tuvo tan fácil su hazaña.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Les robaran el chandal y las Nike jojojojojojo se aprovecha todo como de los cerdos


----------



## Giordano Bruno (6 Mar 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Todo esto es por un puto partido de fútbol o ya viene de atrás y/o hay más cosas



Hombre las alimañas que se ven en los videos te aseguro que no es la primera vez que MATAN.
Imagino que de noche en algún antro tipo la teta enroscada muy amables no deben de ser jojojojojojojo vamos que les ponen a jugar al parchís y se matarían igual entre ellos y México anda por los 20.000 asesinatos al año eso datos oficiales + los que acaben enterrados vivos en el desierto pues imagina el nivel de salvajismo de su "sociedad" diría que los amerindios de Centroamérica son más agresivos que los negros Africanos debe ser alguna tara genética.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Mar 2022)

México era un paraíso lleno de seres de luz antes de que llegasen los gachupines gññeeee


----------



## apolyon (6 Mar 2022)

Lo,llevan en la sangre.. el imperio español hizo lo que pudo pero la genética manda


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Mar 2022)

17 muertes violentas en Mexico en un dia es como 17 hurtos de Magdalenas en hipermercados de España en un dia.


----------



## DonManuel (6 Mar 2022)

Lo normal, a quien se le ocurre meter monos en un campo de futbol?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (6 Mar 2022)

Que ascoe dan los putos panchos, es salir de casa y en cuanto veo uno se me descompone el estómago. Ellos y moros son hez genética


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Mar 2022)

cuantos de estos salvajes hay en España,son los hijos de ayuso y pagascal,que son tan españoles como nosotros,a ver si los disfrutan en sus barrios o en barrios de humildes españoles,donde caerán


----------



## fayser (6 Mar 2022)

Según la prensa del régimen allí apenas ha pasado nada:









Mauricio Kuri: tres personas graves por los hechos de ayer; 26 requirieron atención hospitalaria


El encuentro fue catalogado por el gobernador de Querétaro como una “tragedia”. Advirtió a los “maleantes” que los va a encontrar. Se aplicará la ley.




mexico.as.com





_El gobernador de Querétaro, *Mauricio Kuri*, informó que la “tragedia” que ocurrió ayer en el estadio La Corregidora, dejó un saldo de *26 personas que requirieron atención hospitalaria, de los cuales tres se encuentran graves*, debido a las heridas que sufrieron tras el enfrentamiento durante el encuentro Querétaro- Atlas.
El funcionario informó que, de las *26 personas*, 24 son hombres. A su vez, mencionó que *tres personas ya fueron dadas de alta; 10 se encuentran delicadas y 10 están estables o fuera de peligro*._

Es decir, que ha habido 23 contusionados y sólo tres que permanezcan en el hospital.

Circulen.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (6 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es normal están abandonando el cristianismo y el no matarás y eligiendo el indigenismo
> 
> 
> Luego que si los malos eran los conquistadores



El buenismo cristiano es lo que provoco que actualmente toda sudamerica sea una puta letrina, y no un continente prospero.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Mar 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> @Supremacía



Qué escándalo se desató ayer con eso. Como Atlas es un equipo local de Guadalajara y resultó que sus aficionados fueron los agredidos, el gobernador de Jalisco tuvo que mandar autobuses a Querétaro para que trasladaran a los atlistas de allá para acá.


----------



## Norbat (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El que tenga Twitter puede poner el hashtag del Querétaro VS Atlas, y ahí se lee como fue todo planeado.
> Al parecer, querían liarla de antemano, incluso tiene alguna historia con simbolismo detrás que da para hilo en conspiraciones. Como si se quisieran marcar un ritual sangriento.
> La iban a liar y en vez de contratar seguridad profesional, pusieron anuncios en RRSS para contratar gente que quisiera trabajar en seguridad, sin ser profesionales del gremio. Y así untaron a chavales a los que daban la orden de abrir puertas, vallas, etc. Cuando todo estaba despejado, empezó la carnicería.
> La policía no ha hecho una mierda, y se ven videos donde hay policías loteralme te quietos o hablando por teléfono, cuando está el suelo lleno de cadáveres.



México es un país dominado por la Masonería desde hace más o menos cien años ( Revolución Mexicana) Este es el resusltado de cien años de política masónica, de glorificación del sanguinario pasado azteca, y de renegar de la civilización cristiana hispánica. Que disfruten lo masonizado.


----------



## aldebariano (6 Mar 2022)

Es un tema bastante obscuro, hay mucha desinformación. Los medios locales y el gobierno están mintiendo descaradamente ya que dicen que no hubo muertos y que no fue tan grave, ni siquiera mencionan la complicidad de las autoridades del Estadio. El material visual difundido en internet lo dice todo, hubo al menos una veintena de muertos y muchos heridos, los guardias de seguridad dejaron entrar a una horda de criminales que estaban esperando la luz verde para hacer las masacres. Hay algo muy turbio en todo esto y claramente con fines políticos, algo planeado por el propio gobernador de Querétaro, parece que quieren encubrir algo relacionado con el gobernador y tapar eso con lo sucedido el sábado. Mucha corrupción e impunidad, no atraparán a nadie y el Estado de Querétaro tratará de minimizar todo lo sucedido. Lo que pasa en México es un asco.


----------



## Sigpac (6 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es la reserva de espacios libres para el COVID en los asientos, no se vayan a poner enfermos.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (6 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Nimiedades......
> 
> Lo que realmente importa es que España debe pedir perdón!!!!!
> 
> ...



Visto los resultados. Por no haberles extinguido . . .


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Nuestros hermanos.



Cobrisos


----------



## XRL (6 Mar 2022)

ya podrían tirar ahí un par de bombas nucleares


----------



## CARTEROREAL (6 Mar 2022)

cuan grandes eran Cortes y sus hombres para que estos salvajes se sometieran a su superioridad


----------



## Panzerfaust (6 Mar 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Todo esto es por un puto partido de fútbol o ya viene de atrás y/o hay más cosas



Viene de 1492, la culpa es nuestra


----------



## El Caga Chele (6 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es exactamente todo lo contrario, esta violencia es típica de países con religiones como la cristiana donde prima "el perdón de los pecados"



No digas estupideces


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero qué mierda es esta que no hay ningún ruso implicado?
> 
> Baneese no más



Tratándose de México no es culpa de los malvados y bárbaros rusos sino de los bárbaros y malvados españoles.


----------



## El Caga Chele (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hay más cosas, algunos son maras que trabajan para sicarios. Los mexicanos no creen que fuera espontáneo y solo por rivalidad futbolística.



Los gobernadores de Jalisco y Querétaro dicen que no hay muertos confirmados


----------



## El cogorzas (6 Mar 2022)

Si hubiésemos devuelto el HORO ahora Méjico sería una sociedad avanzada rollo blade runner, con coches voladores y robots sirviendo tacos y burritos en centros comerciales de nueve plantas. Pero como no lo hicimos se quedaron estancados en la edad de piedra. Y es una pena, aún estamos a tiempo de ver cyborgs mariachis y rayos láser con sabor a tequila.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Mar 2022)

Otro lamentable episodio de lo que podría ser un libro llamado "De tiraflechas, violentos y balaseras".


----------



## _vOx_ (6 Mar 2022)

Siento tener que decir esto, pero "lisensiados".


----------



## ANS² (6 Mar 2022)

culpa sin duda de los conquistadores españoles



Spoiler



por no haberlos extinguido


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2022)

buenas imagenes
pero podrian superarlas orinando y/o defecando encima de los muertos
lo digo para la proxima vez


----------



## El Caga Chele (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hilo completo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he estado en partidos del Atlas como local, incluso 1 vez con la barra/hinchada.

El proceso de entrada normal para las barras en Guadalajara es:

Pasar por detector de metales.
Un policía te catea hasta la entrepierna. Tienes que quitare la camisa y el calzado frente al policía.
No puedes entrar con hebillas metálicas, si no le das confianza al policía este puede decidir quitarte el cinturón.
La barra visitante ingresa antes que la barra local.
-Aproximadamente 10-15 minutos antes de que termine el partido las barras locales son encerradas, no pueden moverse por el Estadio ni ir al baño.
La barra visitante es inmediatamente desalojada en cuanto termina el partido, la barra local permanece encerrada 10 a 20 minutos después de terminado el partido para permitir que la afición visitante se marche.
Las barras en todo momento tienen policías y como en la escuela vigilan que no ''vayan al baño'' en grandes grupos. 

La verdad yo no veo como puede ser un accidente, el Atlas es el equipo campeón por lo que en principio ninguno de sus partidos es de bajo riesgo y por lo menos las barras deberían tener vigilancia de policías anti-motín profesionales.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Los gobernadores de Jalisco y Querétaro dicen que no hay muertos confirmados



Claro, acostumbrados a los desmembramientos de los narcoterroristas, ven a estos y dicen: ¡ pero si estan enteros! Entonces no es na', una tirita y para casa...


----------



## Juanchufri (6 Mar 2022)

No entiendo que no se oiga ningún disparo, que nadie tenga armas, incluso de los policías, si pegan tres-cuatro tiros al aire, muchos que son de patada alegre y pelea de borrachos salen por patas y la carnicería habría sido menor.

Edito:

Además, sin mascarillas, veremos en dos semanas.


----------



## El Caga Chele (6 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> No entiendo que no se oiga ningún disparo, que nadie tenga armas, incluso de los policías, si pegan tres-cuatro tiros al aire, muchos que son de patada alegre y pelea de borrachos salen por patas y la carnicería habría sido menor.



Creo que no son policías con permiso de la Secretaria de la Defensa, el ejercito no les ha dado el visto bueno.


----------



## SBrixton (6 Mar 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> cuan grandes eran Cortes y sus hombres para que estos salvajes se sometieran a su superioridad



Astucia militar, politica, administrativa , contar con una horda de mexicas sedientos de venganza y suerte de pillar a los Aztecas dubitativos. Quizas impresionados por el Nuevo Orden que se estaba gestando, no dupieron establecer con rapidez sus resortes culturales.

Porque si esas revueltas se organizan sin el efectos de los "seres extraños" los aztecas habrian hecho la guerra rapido, planificada y consensuada.


----------



## Julc (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Los gobernadores de Jalisco y Querétaro dicen que no hay muertos confirmados



Y lo definen como "riña".


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Yo he estado en partidos del Atlas como local, incluso 1 vez con la barra/hinchada.
> 
> El proceso de entrada normal para las barras en Guadalajara es:
> 
> ...





Aquí se ha liado pero bien y esto lleva complicidad porque ha sido una carnicería.


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Mar 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> México es un país dominado por la Masonería desde hace más o menos cien años ( Revolución Mexicana) Este es el resusltado de cien años de política masónica, de glorificación del sanguinario pasado azteca, y de renegar de la civilización cristiana hispánica. Que disfruten lo masonizado.




En México y toda Hispanoamérica, desde que empezaron a independizarse. América es un continente masónico al completo.


----------



## Comandante otto (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Porque es humillante para la víctima.


----------



## ANS² (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y lo definen como "riña".



comparado a las carnicerías de los narcos, esto es una chiquillada


----------



## gdr100 (6 Mar 2022)

No he visto a nadie en los vídeos con mascarilla. 

Igual los muertos han sido por Covid, ya veréis en 15 días, etc.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Algo han avanzado, no se ve a ninguno arrancándole el corazón a los caídos para ofrecérselo a los dioses.



Eso ahora se hace en la intimidad. A veces lo graban.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (6 Mar 2022)

Pero ezque todo es culpa de los españoles que colonizaron,...
Que sean unos indigenas marrones y retrasados no tiene nada que ver en que México sea un estercolero,...


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Yo he estado en partidos del Atlas como local, incluso 1 vez con la barra/hinchada.
> 
> El proceso de entrada normal para las barras en Guadalajara es:
> 
> ...



Todo el proceso que cuentas. Es de haber llegado a un punto de violencia que es haber perdido el control del país.
Es haberse adaptado a vivir con la violencia. Es terrible.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Los weys fueron encuerados por humillación nomás.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> No digas estupideces



Quiero pensar que lo dice con ironía.


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Mar 2022)

Ahora saldra lopez obrador diciendo que la culpa es de los malvados españoles


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Mar 2022)

Lo sucedido es por rivalidad en un partido de futbol, imaginaos cuando falte dinero, comida y suministros básicos


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En México y toda Hispanoamérica, desde que empezaron a independizarse. América es un continente masónico al completo.



Con su pan se lo coman. Ahora que a nosotros nos dejen trankilos


----------



## Eudoxo (6 Mar 2022)

Estos son los animales que votan al imbécil de su presidente. Menuda escoria.


----------



## jolu (6 Mar 2022)

El policia del vídeo es conocido como "El Pedro Sánchez mexicano"


----------



## jolu (6 Mar 2022)

Según la ultraizquierda Virueliana, España tendría que mandar armas a los agredidos.

Según la ultraizquierda ireniana, España tendría que dar unas charlas chulisimas a los agresores.


----------



## Soy forero (6 Mar 2022)

Primates haciendo cosas de primates


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (6 Mar 2022)

deberían hacer mas amenudo en todos los estadios, meter a toda la escoria y que se maten entre ellos allí y grabarlo, seria divertido verlo en directo por la tv, en este caso estarían sacrificando a gente para hacer tributo al dios xalamala


----------



## zirick (6 Mar 2022)

Saludos desde el cocotero


----------



## Soy forero (6 Mar 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Lo,llevan en la sangre.. el imperio español hizo lo que pudo pero la genética manda



Hombre, muchos de estos si no la mayoría están mezclados con españoles


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Mar 2022)

Méjico es un estado fallido.

Como se puede ver en los vídeos, y ya intuíamos por los actos de nuestros hermanos cobrisos que disfrutamos en España, el patear la cabeza de alguien que está en el suelo es una especie de costumbre panchita, ratas cobardes que merecen estar encerrados en una mazmorra toda su puta vida.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Mar 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Hombre, muchos de estos si no la mayoría están mezclados con españoles



Anda, tenemos aquí a un seguidor de la ley de integridad racial pero al revés.


----------



## Lechuga verde (6 Mar 2022)

que poco vale la vida para esa basura


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No estoy puesta en estas culturas superiores y pachamamas, ¿por qué todos los amoñecados están desnudos?



Para que se refresquen y así se recuperen mejor


----------



## Soy forero (6 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Anda, tenemos aquí a un seguidor de la ley de integridad racial pero al revés.



Los españoles se mezclaron con los indígenas, cosa que no hicieron los anglos


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Mar 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Los españoles se mezclaron con los indígenas, cosa que no hicieron los anglos



Te equivocas, los anglos se follaban indias y negras esclavas, la diferencia es que los españoles reconocían a sus hijos y los trataban como tal.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Mar 2022)

Cuando se decia que bo habia que dar alcohol a los indios era por algo...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (6 Mar 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Es un tema bastante obscuro, hay mucha desinformación. Los medios locales y el gobierno están mintiendo descaradamente ya que dicen que no hubo muertos y que no fue tan grave, ni siquiera mencionan la complicidad de las autoridades del Estadio. El material visual difundido en internet lo dice todo, hubo al menos una veintena de muertos y muchos heridos, los guardias de seguridad dejaron entrar a una horda de criminales que estaban esperando la luz verde para hacer las masacres. Hay algo muy turbio en todo esto y claramente con fines políticos, algo planeado por el propio gobernador de Querétaro, parece que quieren encubrir algo relacionado con el gobernador y tapar eso con lo sucedido el sábado. Mucha corrupción e impunidad, no atraparán a nadie y el Estado de Querétaro tratará de minimizar todo lo sucedido. Lo que pasa en México es un asco.



Hombre si ya te están diciendo que NO hay muertos (risas) es que no van a detener a nadie por una pelea de chavales jojojojojojojojojo
Impunidad total y eso que hay videos por twitter que ha visto todo Dios, imaginate la impunidad absoluta de esos animales en fin.
Yo desde luego no entiendo nada....algún Mexicano por el foro que arroje algo de luz.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Mar 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> deberían hacer mas amenudo en todos los estadios, meter a toda la escoria y que se maten entre ellos allí y grabarlo, seria divertido verlo en directo por la tv, en este caso estarían sacrificando a gente para hacer tributo al dios xalamala



Imagino que eso ya pasa en las cárceles, sería cuestión de poner camaras


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (7 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Imagino que eso ya pasa en las cárceles, sería cuestión de poner camaras



Sería la leche.


----------



## Capitán Walker (7 Mar 2022)

Seres de luz debatiendo amigablemente sobre un fuera de juego.
Por cierto, esto no debería ir en Veteranos?


----------



## lefebre (7 Mar 2022)

nuestros hermanos cobrisos camelando.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Mar 2022)

En México sobra gente por eso matan tanto y tan alegremente.


----------



## SBrixton (7 Mar 2022)

La prensa lo esta dando como una noticia marginal y diciendo que no hay fallecidos, desde Mexico a la BBC estan demasiado ocupados con los rusos.

Es decir que se ha producido este acto cuando no interesaba y lo van a borrar de la historia en el mismo dia.


----------



## lascanteras723 (7 Mar 2022)

Estos cuando aquí sean millones igual.


----------



## ashe (7 Mar 2022)

Una forma peculiar de vivir el futbol...


----------



## W.Smith (7 Mar 2022)

encima sin respetar la distancia de seguridad


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (7 Mar 2022)

La que ha liado Hernán Cortés _maemíaaa_


----------



## SkepticalMind (7 Mar 2022)

Ahí lo único rescatable es que no se ven bozales por ningún lado.


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Cuando he ido a partidos de futbol he visto que los guardias les quitan los cinturones a quienes los llevan, por eso yo me lo quitado y lo he dejado en el coche, aunque en una ocasión se me estaba cayendo el pantalón. Sin embargo, en los videos se ven algunos con cinturón en mano para golpear.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que desde que empezó el 2020 me dá profunda repugnancia la especie humana. Solo me gusta estar con mis hijos. Ya sé que antes no estaba todo de puta madre pero joder. Me esta dando asco el mundo que se va a quedar si es que no lo petan a bombas nucleares


----------



## UnaPerra666 (7 Mar 2022)

Dicen que todo fue orquestado para distraer a la gente de otra cosa que estaba pasando, pero a mi se me hace muy rebuscado. En lo personal me parece que era una especie de guerra de carteles. Lo cual es bastante innovador. Estas cosas nunca se habían visto.

Aldo, ¿por que el único tema que se saben de otros países es la conquista y el oro? y luego dicen que los traumados somos nosotros. ¿acaso necesitan restregarnos su único logro como nación en cada segundo?


----------



## Maerum (7 Mar 2022)

Menuda barbaridad, todo el mundo sin mascarilla.


----------



## Shavaraz (7 Mar 2022)

Es una vieja tradición que impusieron los hooligans ingleses en los 60s y 70s , quedarse con las camisetas de los rivales como trofeos para mostrarlas en el pub como símbolo de su hazaña , copiado por los barristas argentinos que se cruzaron por primera vez con los ingleses en España 82 , y de ahí expandido a toda América latina ( todas las barras hispanoamericanas son copias de los barristas argentinos ).


----------



## Shavaraz (7 Mar 2022)

UnaPerra666 dijo:


> Dicen que todo fue orquestado para distraer a la gente de otra cosa que estaba pasando, pero a mi se me hace muy rebuscado. En lo personal me parece que era una especie de guerra de carteles. Lo cual es bastante innovador. Estas cosas nunca se habían visto.
> 
> Aldo, ¿por que el único tema que se saben de otros países es la conquista y el oro? y luego dicen que los traumados somos nosotros. ¿acaso necesitan restregarnos su único logro como nación en cada segundo?



Lo dudo de verdad , yo vivió en Querétaro , conozco a personas de los barrios broncos de la ciudad , ( la gran mayoría de los integrantes de la barra de Querétaro son de esos barrios , Menchaca , San panchito , casa blanca ,etc.. ) y por lo que me han comentado , ambas barras tenían cuentas pendientes , y ya se habían prometido ajustarlas , alguien de la barra pago a los hombres de seguridad del estadio ( no eran policías , eran seguratas ) para permitirles entrar con armas contundentes , un nutrido grupo de salvajes ya esperaba en los corredores afuera del estadio , fue una táctica de pinza , a los del atlas ( el otro equipo ) si les retiraron cualquier objeto contundente antes de entrar al estadio .


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Shavaraz dijo:


> Lo dudo de verdad , yo vivió en Querétaro , conozco a personas de los barrios broncos de la ciudad , ( la gran mayoría de los integrantes de la barra de Querétaro son de esos barrios , Menchaca , San panchito , casa blanca ,etc.. ) y por lo que me han comentado , ambas barras tenían cuentas pendientes , y ya se habían prometido ajustarlas , alguien de la barra pago a los hombres de seguridad del estadio ( no eran policías , eran seguratas ) para permitirles entrar con armas contundentes , un nutrido grupo de salvajes ya esperaba en los corredores afuera del estadio , fue una táctica de pinza , a los del atlas ( el otro equipo ) si les retiraron cualquier objeto contundente antes de entrar al estadio .



En tres meses, desde diciembre a la fecha, el Atlas ha vivido dos episodios que quedarán bien grabados en su historia: la consecución de su segundo título de liga después de más de 70 años de haber ganado el primero, y la participación de sus aficionados en la riña más violenta del futbol mexicano.


----------



## Edgard (7 Mar 2022)

Shavaraz dijo:


> Lo dudo de verdad , yo vivió en Querétaro , conozco a personas de los barrios broncos de la ciudad , ( la gran mayoría de los integrantes de la barra de Querétaro son de esos barrios , Menchaca , San panchito , casa blanca ,etc.. ) y por lo que me han comentado , ambas barras tenían cuentas pendientes , y ya se habían prometido ajustarlas , alguien de la barra pago a los hombres de seguridad del estadio ( no eran policías , eran seguratas ) para permitirles entrar con armas contundentes , un nutrido grupo de salvajes ya esperaba en los corredores afuera del estadio , fue una táctica de pinza , a los del atlas ( el otro equipo ) si les retiraron cualquier objeto contundente antes de entrar al estadio .



Con la complicidad de la directiva.

En México hay muchos salvajes. 
Entre los gritos homofóbicos y ahora esto. 

Deberían ser expulsados de toda competición de la FIFA.

Y se debería prohibir toda publicidad de vicios, cervezas, casas de apuestas. Todo es pudrición. 

Analfabetos. Incivilizados


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El que tenga Twitter puede poner el hashtag del Querétaro VS Atlas, y ahí se lee como fue todo planeado.
> Al parecer, querían liarla de antemano, incluso tiene alguna historia con simbolismo detrás que da para hilo en conspiraciones. Como si se quisieran marcar un ritual sangriento.
> La iban a liar y en vez de contratar seguridad profesional, pusieron anuncios en RRSS para contratar gente que quisiera trabajar en seguridad, sin ser profesionales del gremio. Y así untaron a chavales a los que daban la orden de abrir puertas, vallas, etc. Cuando todo estaba despejado, empezó la carnicería.
> La policía no ha hecho una mierda, y se ven videos donde hay policías loteralme te quietos o hablando por teléfono, cuando está el suelo lleno de cadáveres.



Así no eran los aztecas, las encerronas se lo aprendieron de Pedro de Alvarado


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Entre los gritos homofóbicos



De verdad no entiendo de dónde le ha salido a la gente tanto puto _amor _por los jodidos maricones.


----------



## Shavaraz (7 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> En tres meses, desde diciembre a la fecha, el Atlas ha vivido dos episodios que quedarán bien grabados en su historia: la consecución de su segundo título de liga después de más de 70 años de haber ganado el primero, y la participación de sus aficionados en la riña más violenta del futbol mexicano.



La verdad es que los aficionados del atlas ya tienen una historia de violencia detrás , pero viviendo yo en Querétaro , y conociendo a muchas personas cercanas a ese mundillo , creo que seria mejor clausurar por tiempo indefinido el estadio corregidora , y el club gallos directamente desaparecerlo .

Los partidos del Querétaro son como la mierda que atrae a las moscas , los salvajes e inmudicia humana variada que vive entre los barrios de la ciudad cada partido se dirige a ese estadio como punto de reunión , irradiando con su salvajismo al resto de la ciudad , esto se acentúa mucho más cuando juegan querétaro contra san luis , me ha tocado ver emboscadas a personas con autos con placas de San Luis Potosí a unas cuadras del centro de la ciudad..... una locura , no sé si en argentina existan aficiones tan radicales y salvajes como la de esta ciudad , pero permiteme dudarlo .


----------



## Edgard (7 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad no entiendo de dónde le ha salido a la gente tanto puto _amor _por los jodidos maricones.



No es amor. Es que no puedes ir por la vida insultando al rival y luego llamarle deporte familiar y cordial.

Eso no es deporte. No hay honor, es barbarie es proletario. De muy bajo nivel.

Hasta el Rugby tiene honor y mejor comportamiento.

Es basura para las masas. Entretenimiento puro y duro. Proclaman un estilo de vida sano y deportivo pero están llenos de publicidad de casas de apuestas y alcohol.

Y encima los futbolistas panchos van de escándalo en escándalo. 

Asco


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Así no eran los aztecas, las encerronas se lo aprendieron de Pedro de Alvarado



Querétaro era y sigue siendo tierra de otomíes, no de aztecas. Ni la misma etnia, ni la misma lengua. Eso y que la conquista de Querétaro no la realizó Cortés, así que no sé por qué lo han mencionado tanto en este hilo. Paradójicamente, uno de los mayores conquistadores de Querétaro fue el indio otomí Conin, cuyo nombre cristiano era Fernando de Tapia.


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> En México hay muchos salvajes



Pues si



> Entre los gritos homofóbicos y ahora esto.



Lo primero esta bien, porque es cultura nacional, lo otro también pero esta mal



> Deberían ser expulsados de toda competición de la FIFA.



Con Rusia ya pueden hacer otra liga



> Y se debería prohibir toda publicidad de vicios, cervezas, casas de apuestas. Todo es pudrición.



Si como no, ahora te hacen caso


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Querétaro era y sigue siendo tierra de otomíes, no de aztecas. Ni la misma etnia, ni la misma lengua. Eso y que la conquista de Querétaro no la realizó Cortés, así que no sé por qué lo han mencionado tanto en este hilo. Paradójicamente, uno de los mayores conquistadores de Querétaro fue el indio otomí Conin, cuyo nombre cristiano era Fernando de Tapia.



Vamos, "aztecas" en el sentido amplio, como decir "guranis" a los uruguayos


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> No es amor. Es que no puedes ir por la vida insultando al rival y luego llamarle deporte familiar y cordial.
> 
> Eso no es deporte. No hay honor, es barbarie es proletario. De muy bajo nivel.
> 
> ...



¿Y de cuando acá es "deporte" lo practicado por OTRO y por DINERO? El futbol, el rugby, y los demás "deportes" son solo ESPECTACULO, son puro CIRCO
*Deporte solamente es el que haces TU mismo.*


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Veladoras prendidas fuera del estadio Jalisco, en la parte donde está pintado el escudo del Atlas:


----------



## Vikingo2016 (7 Mar 2022)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> Visto los resultados. Por no haberles extinguido . . .



El gran error de España cuando dominaba el mundo, fue no acabar con la vida de toda la basura de América y repoblarla de Españoles. 

Los ingleses si que lo hicieron, y encima se inventaron que los españoles fuimos unos asesinos.


----------



## Glokta (7 Mar 2022)

Ahhh, las bondades del indigenismo. He visto vídeos y brutal, los padres quitandole las camisetas a los críos para que no los linchen. Macacos en grupo pateando y dandole golpes sin parar a gente que estaba tirada en el suelo

Pero lo mejor es que oficialmente no hay fallecidos, el indigenismo es el camino


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. España mala.


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (7 Mar 2022)

Más premios nobel


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Méjico ocupado insultando a España mientras no mueve un dedo por solucionar la situación social de esa letrina de país.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Mar 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Hombre, muchos de estos si no la mayoría están mezclados con españoles



César Vidal, que habla mucho de la situación de Hispanoamérica, cuenta que han crecido mucho la población indígena.
Digamos que durante siglos estuvo "arrinconada" porque eran los propios indígenas los que estaban como locos por mezclarse con europeos. (Poco más o menos como los españoles con las suecas).
Pero ahora en Perú por ejemplo llega a representar más del 50% de la población. Y si os fijais en las imágenes sobre todo se ve a indígenas apaleando a gente de rasgos más europeos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Mar 2022)

Yo les mandaba a La Braguetera del saturn a que les solucionase el problema con un toque de feminismo.
Jaque mate pendejos!


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Mar 2022)

Shavaraz dijo:


> Lo dudo de verdad , yo vivió en Querétaro , conozco a personas de los barrios broncos de la ciudad , ( la gran mayoría de los integrantes de la barra de Querétaro son de esos barrios , Menchaca , *San panchito* , casa blanca ,etc.. ) y por lo que me han comentado , ambas barras tenían cuentas pendientes , y ya se habían prometido ajustarlas , alguien de la barra pago a los hombres de seguridad del estadio ( no eran policías , eran seguratas ) para permitirles entrar con armas contundentes , un nutrido grupo de salvajes ya esperaba en los corredores afuera del estadio , fue una táctica de pinza , a los del atlas ( el otro equipo ) si les retiraron cualquier objeto contundente antes de entrar al estadio .


----------



## gordofóbico (7 Mar 2022)

Si fuese norteamericano, no un muro, sino dos habría que construir.. ¿os imagináis esa gentuza en vuestro país?...


----------



## ironpipo (7 Mar 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Con la complicidad de la directiva.
> 
> En México hay muchos salvajes.
> Entre los gritos homofóbicos y ahora esto.
> ...



Qué no, los malos son los Rusos por eso la fifa los ha echado del mundial. Esto es una peleilla de ultras e ya.


----------



## Kurten (7 Mar 2022)

Mejico, pais absolutamente fallido: Instituciones que no funcionan, policia corrupta, carteles....


----------



## skinnyemail (7 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hilo completo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aspid (7 Mar 2022)

Entre los más señalados Guzmanes de Guadalajara, recordamos aquí a don Nuño Beltrán de Guzmán, famoso adelantado en las Américas, conquistador de la Nueva Galicia, en el territorio mejicano, y *fundador de la ciudad de Guadalajara en Jalisco*. Pocos historiadores hablan de sus virtudes, pues al parecer no las tuvo, excepto la de la valentía. Tierno y cruel, fue con la espada abriendo tajos en poblaciones indígenas, e incluso llegó a ser requerido por la Corte hispana para rendir cuentas de sus actuaciones. Murió en Valladolid, el 1558. Un hermano suyo, don Gómez Suárez de Figueroa y Guzmán, le sucedió en el mayorazgo, siendo un valeroso capitán que militó primero con Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba en Italia, pasando luego, en 1517, la Corte de Carlos I, recibiendo el hábito de Santiago y la encomienda de San Calorio en Sicilia. Llegó a ser General de Milán por el Emperador Carlos, en 1554. Acabó sus d í a s siendo embajador en Génova. Su hijo, don Lorenzo Suárez de Figueroa caballero calatravo, fue comendador de Auñón y Capitán general de Córcega.



Mi paisano debería haber acabado con los que nos piden el "horo".


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Mar 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


>




Hostias, me he acordado de eso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Mar 2022)

Shavaraz dijo:


> Lo dudo de verdad , yo vivió en Querétaro , conozco a personas de los barrios broncos de la ciudad , ( la gran mayoría de los integrantes de la barra de Querétaro son de esos barrios , Menchaca , San panchito , casa blanca ,etc.. ) y por lo que me han comentado , ambas barras tenían cuentas pendientes , y ya se habían prometido ajustarlas , alguien de la barra pago a los hombres de seguridad del estadio ( no eran policías , eran seguratas ) para permitirles entrar con armas contundentes , un nutrido grupo de salvajes ya esperaba en los corredores afuera del estadio , fue una táctica de pinza , a los del atlas ( el otro equipo ) si les retiraron cualquier objeto contundente antes de entrar al estadio .





Vaya animalada.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (7 Mar 2022)

Frijolitos frijoleando


----------



## Edgard (7 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> ¿Y de cuando acá es "deporte" lo practicado por OTRO y por DINERO? El futbol, el rugby, y los demás "deportes" son solo ESPECTACULO, son puro CIRCO
> *Deporte solamente es el que haces TU mismo.*



Yo me solo me limité a señalar lo que dicen. Ellos le llaman deporte, para mí eso no es deporte. 

Pero es lo que venden y la gente de bajo nivel intelectual/cultura lo compra.


----------



## Edgard (7 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Pues si
> 
> 
> Lo primero esta bien, porque es cultura nacional, lo otro también pero esta mal
> ...



Eres pancho y de bajo nivel cultural/intelectual. 

Te entiendo. Un saludo.


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hostias, me he acordado de eso.



Pues qué raro que nadie se acuerde de esta otra escena:


El tipo que lanzan desde lo alto del estadio no pudo haber sobrevivido de ninguna manera, porque así murió la esposa de Flanders.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Mar 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Mejico, pais absolutamente fallido: Instituciones que no funcionan, policia corrupta, carteles....



Curioso. Cuando una potencia extranjera destruye un país, decimos que es fallido. Cuando lo suyo sería decir que ha perdido una guerra de baja intensidad no declarada públicamente.
España está en un proceso similar y vamos perdiendo.


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> César Vidal, que habla mucho de la situación de Hispanoamérica, cuenta que han crecido mucho la población indígena.
> Digamos que durante siglos estuvo "arrinconada" porque eran los propios indígenas los que estaban como locos por mezclarse con europeos. (Poco más o menos como los españoles con las suecas).
> Pero ahora en Perú por ejemplo llega a representar más del 50% de la población. Y si os fijais en las imágenes sobre todo se ve a indígenas apaleando a gente de rasgos más europeos.



A ver, los indigenas son los que viven como indios y conservan su lengua indigena. Esos son absoluta minoría, no saben de furgol y estan a su propia bola.
Los prietos que se ven en el video no son indígenas, son mestizos de mayor componente indigena o en su defecto son indios ladinos, es decir indígenas étnicos que llevan algunas generaciones viviendo en la esfera del mejico occidentalizado. 

En Perú entiendo que entre ''indios indios'' e indios ladinos si son casi la mitad de la población.


----------



## Drogoprofe (7 Mar 2022)

Se ha dicho ya lo del oro?


----------



## akiralogan (7 Mar 2022)

Nuevo orden (2020)

Película mejicana "Nuevo Orden". Fijaros en el uso de los colores rojo, verde y azul (hay que tener en cuenta que el verde es azul+amarillo). Fijaros en el simbolismo de la bandera. La policía y militares, al principio impasibles ante lo que sucede y, a la vez, metidos en el ajo. Si sabéis interpretar el simbolismo esotérico de los colores (cosa nada fácil, porque no lo explican en ningún sitio), quizá los tiros vayan por ahí.

Este simbolismo lo están utilizando hasta en la sopa, aunque según el contexto quiere decir una cosa u otra. Algún día escribiré sobre ello, si me animo.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Mar 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> A ver, los indigenas son los que viven como indios y conservan su lengua indigena. Esos son absoluta minoría, no saben de furgol y estan a su propia bola.
> Los prietos que se ven en el video no son indígenas, son mestizos de mayor componente indigena o en su defecto son indios ladinos, es decir indígenas étnicos que llevan algunas generaciones viviendo en la esfera del mejico occidentalizado.
> 
> En Perú entiendo que entre ''indios indios'' e indios ladinos si son casi la mitad de la población.



Mestizos tirando a indios,
parecen de Tepito,

pocos güeros ves haciendo el desmadre de esa manera,

en Quintana Roo es igual, los delincuentes suelen ser de Chiapas, Oaxaca, etc,

y mira que aquello está plagado de gente de todo México y de todo el extranjero,

el ADN indígena es salvaje.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Mar 2022)

A carretillas nos regalarían el oro,si volviéramos ahora allí.
Nos tienen nostalgia y es jodido saber que sé equivocaron.


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> A carretillas nos regalarían el oro,si volviéramos ahora allí.
> Nos tienen nostalgia y es jodido saber que sé equivocaron.



  Es de coña, que no?


----------



## steppenwulf (7 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> el ADN indígena es salvaje.



El ADN indígena en general es tímido. El violento es el indio proletarizado que ha mamado la civilización de la que tanto ladrais.


----------



## adelaidowest (7 Mar 2022)

Cuantos muertos ha habido, entonces?


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2022)

Tremenda golpisa.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> El ADN indígena en general es tímido. El violento es el indio proletarizado que ha mamado la civilización de la que tanto ladrais.



hacian sacrificios humanos masivos con timidez.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Mar 2022)

Y decían que no había muertos xD


----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Mar 2022)

Esto seguro que es culpa de Alonso de Ojeda, Ponce de León, Pedro Margarit y Hernán Cortés.


----------



## Supremacía (7 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> hacian sacrificios humanos masivos con timidez.



Para empezar, los que hacían sacrificios humanos eran los de muy contadas civilizaciones de las muchas que había y aún hay; no todo se reduce a aztecas y mayas. Además, los indios de hace 500 no son los mismos de ahora: no tienen las mismas costumbres, tradiciones, vestimentas y credo que tenían aquellos del siglo XVI. Y sí, los indios puros o menos mezclados, no los mestizados, son reservados y callados, muy metidos en lo suyo.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (7 Mar 2022)

Menuda panda de hijos de puta.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Mar 2022)

La que está liando Putin!! Es un psicópata!


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Para empezar, los que hacían sacrificios humanos eran los de muy contadas civilizaciones de las muchas que había y aún hay; no todo se reduce a aztecas y mayas. Además, los indios de hace 500 no son los mismos de ahora: no tienen las mismas costumbres, tradiciones, vestimentas y credo que tenían aquellos del siglo XVI. Y sí, los indios puros o menos mezclados, no los mestizados, son reservados y callados, muy metidos en lo suyo.



Hacian sacrificios humanos las tribus que se imponían a otras ya que necesitaban cientos de miles de presos de guerra. Si no hubieran sido los aztecas los hubieran realizado las otras tribus . A ver si usamos argumentos de IQ 100 al menos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Mar 2022)

La culpa es nuestra por robarles el oro y tal.
Si no, ahora serían Dinamarca.


----------



## Capitán Walker (8 Mar 2022)

Me he fijado en los asientos de las gradas y veo que han respetado la limitación de aforo por el COVID.


----------



## skan (8 Mar 2022)

País de mierda, pero el hijoputa de su presidente en vez de arreglarlo le echa la culpa a los demás


----------



## steppenwulf (8 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> hacian sacrificios humanos masivos con timidez.



*Hacían**...*

tu en tu vida has visto a un indio, hablas de puro oído, no son como en la televisión, y si acaso los has visto serán indios de ciudad en algún mercadillo de ciudad.


----------



## steppenwulf (8 Mar 2022)

skan dijo:


> País de mierda, pero el hijoputa de su presidente en vez de arreglarlo le echa la culpa a los demás



Bueno, a cambio aquí no hay guerras como allá en la civilizandia


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> *Hacían**...*
> 
> tu en tu vida has visto a un indio, hablas de puro oído, no son como en la televisión, y si acaso los has visto serán indios de ciudad en algún mercadillo de ciudad.



los vi disecados en un museo.


----------



## steppenwulf (8 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A ver si usamos argumentos de IQ 100 al menos.



Comienza por aplicarte el consejo...
¿Te has preguntado por que lo hacían o nada mas llegas a "lo hacían"?


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Comienza por aplicarte el consejo...
> ¿Te has preguntado por que lo hacían o nada mas llegas a "lo hacían"?



Porque aún no habían llegado los españoles para civilizarlos.


----------



## Goldencito (8 Mar 2022)

Nunca había visto algo tan salvaje. Demencial... Hay que poner freno a la inmigración.


----------



## oboL (8 Mar 2022)

pinche pendejo wey


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2022)

Goldencito dijo:


> Nunca había visto algo tan salvaje. Demencial... Hay que poner freno a la inmigración.



Ya ves tú que en España hay millones de mexicanos, tantos que ya casi superan a la población nativa.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> *Hacían**...*
> 
> tu en tu vida has visto a un indio, hablas de puro oído, no son como en la televisión, y si acaso los has visto serán indios de ciudad en algún mercadillo de ciudad.



Qué van a ver. A éstos de los aztecas no los sacas. Según ellos, no ha habido ninguna otra civilización más que los aztecas y sólo los aztecas.


----------



## burges (8 Mar 2022)

Méjico tenía normalmente el horror de ser la nación con más víctimas mortales, con lo de ucrania se han celado han decidido apretar...
La culpa es de España!


----------



## Nunally (8 Mar 2022)

Yo soy pancha y no entiendo porque los panchos son tan salvajes. Dicen la mezcla de negros y indigenas crean personas bestiales.


----------



## steppenwulf (8 Mar 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Yo soy pancha y no entiendo porque los panchos son tan salvajes. Dicen la mezcla de negros y indigenas crean personas bestiales.



Pus si, "y indigenas" (sic)... bestial


----------



## zapatitos (8 Mar 2022)

Pobre animalitos pero si solo estaban jugando.

Saludos.


----------



## El Caga Chele (8 Mar 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Yo soy pancha y no entiendo porque los panchos son tan salvajes. Dicen la mezcla de negros y indigenas crean personas bestiales.



no, el sadismo mejicano es de vena pura indiana. 
Algún dia me tomare la molestia de postear las crónicas de los desmembramientos gratuitos que tenian que presenciar los colonos españoles.


----------



## qbit (8 Mar 2022)

Mierda inmigroide de Vox.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mierda inmigroide de Vox.



Sí, oye, porque España está atiborrada de mexicanos; en unos años van a ser más que los españoles.


----------



## qbit (8 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Sí, oye, porque España está atiborrada de mexicanos; en unos años van a ser más que los españoles.



Hay nicaraguenses, hondureños, mejicanos y demás mierda inmigroide centro-letrinoamericana.


----------



## Burrocracia (10 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Méjico es un estado fallido.
> 
> Como se puede ver en los vídeos, y ya intuíamos por los actos de nuestros hermanos cobrisos que disfrutamos en España, el patear la cabeza de alguien que está en el suelo es una especie de costumbre panchita, ratas cobardes que merecen estar encerrados en una mazmorra toda su puta vida.



En España pasa siempre tambien,hace poco en Vigo.

Los mayores expertos son los del Frente Atletico apuñalando entre 10 a un tio normal que pasaba por alli,o apaleando hasta la muerte a un tio solo y moribundo.


----------



## chad1950 (27 Jul 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ahhh, las bondades del indigenismo. He visto vídeos y brutal, los padres quitandole las camisetas a los críos para que no los linchen. Macacos en grupo pateando y dandole golpes sin parar a gente que estaba tirada en el suelo
> 
> Pero lo mejor es que oficialmente no hay fallecidos, el indigenismo es el camino



Y el hispanismo ciertamente es igual de tonto que el indigenismo.

Imagina considerar a un amerindio salvaje de bajo coeficiente intelectual como tu "hermano espiritual". 

A la mierda...


----------



## chad1950 (27 Jul 2022)

oboL dijo:


> pinche pendejo wey



Pendejo tú.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (27 Jul 2022)

Son panchihooligans.


----------

